# China is doing nothing wrong by crushing the Hong Kong protests



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 19, 2019)

If there were groups of violent Puerto Ricans or Hawaiians trying to forcefully separate from the United States who were also attacking cops and military personnel you'd expect an equally violent government reaction against said separatists. The same rule applies to China and Hong Kong.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 19, 2019)

OP confirmed commie.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 19, 2019)

Might makes right and Jackie Chan is down so I am too.


----------



## millais (Oct 19, 2019)

The Chinese response to the Hong Kong insurrectionists is fairly measured. It is no Tienanmen Square Incident. Only local HK police involved, the PLA garrison stays in barracks. No tanks in the streets, no live ammo, no forced disappearances of dissidents.

It's even a softer response than that which the Uyghurs are treated to. No reeducation camps, no bans on public assembly, no mandatory DNA/biometric data collection.

I smell the hand of L'Albion Perfide in all this unrest. The Hong Kong people should be rioting over the cost of living and the fat cat real estate developers who are pricing them out of affordable housing.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 19, 2019)

but Hawaii and Puerto Rico would be totally in the right just like Hong Kong is
so how does that example work


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 19, 2019)

Your example doesn't work, both of those places are filled with useless government resource sucking bums. I'd just let the island fuckers separate without a fight. Let them die of alcohol poisoning and drug abuse and within a few generations come back to the empty islands and conquer them with nobody caring.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Oct 19, 2019)

> If there were groups of violent Puerto Ricans



Yeah no, Puerto Rico can GTFO as far as I am concerned, we don't need to be paying for their corruption.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 19, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> but Hawaii and Puerto Rico would be totally in the right just like Hong Kong is
> so how does that example work


Honestly, if either of those split off, I don't really think I'd care too much.


----------



## MrTickles (Oct 19, 2019)

Except China isn't crushing anything or anyone. Hong Kong police have failed to even do their jobs on parity with police in countries such as the US, Spain or the UK against violent delinquent protesters.

The west is sick. It sends itself into a frenzy with its own lies and propaganda.



Marissa Moira said:


> Your example doesn't work, both of those places are filled with useless government resource sucking bums. I'd just let the island fuckers separate without a fight. Let them die of alcohol poisoning and drug abuse and within a few generations come back to the empty islands and conquer them with nobody caring.



Hong Kong is a literal middle man leech, buying cheap on the mainland and selling high abroad. It can't even feed, power or water itself.


----------



## millais (Oct 19, 2019)

MrTickles said:


> Except China isn't crushing anything or anyone. Hong Kong police have failed to even do their jobs on parity with police in countries such as the US, Spain or the UK against violent delinquent protesters.
> 
> The west is sick. It sends itself into a frenzy with its own lies and propaganda.
> 
> ...


I think part of this temper tantrum protest is a manifestation of their frustration at being sidelined and overshadowed by Shenzhen across the water. In 1997, Hong Kong was 18% of China's GDP, and now it's only like 2% of China's GDP. They aren't special or valuable any more, and they are probably angry about their irrelevance.


----------



## Clop (Oct 19, 2019)

Clop said:


> Every time I see @Rand /pol/ make another half-assed bait I want to grind his ass until his prostate fucking disintegrates as he cums dust.
> 
> He's super cute, too.


----------



## Takodachi (Oct 19, 2019)

I still get a chubby when i read that


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Oct 19, 2019)

Why would you want to send the police to crush rebellious Puerto Ricans? Just tell them that you sold the island back to Spain.


----------



## sadbird (Oct 19, 2019)

I agree, there's probably nothing to worry about. Especially if they stopped right now, their organs are going to be completely safe.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Oct 19, 2019)

Go suck Pooh Jingping’s cock commie.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 19, 2019)

millais said:


> The Hong Kong people should be rioting over the cost of living and the fat cat real estate developers who are pricing them out of affordable housing.


From watching some various coverage, the topic of real estate seems very close to central to the current unrest.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Oct 19, 2019)

The Hong Kong protest is a real power move against the Chinese Communist Party. If they crush them they'll be hit by sanctions and capital flight and if they don't then they risk the same sort of protests in China.

Loads of CCP apparatchiks have their money in HK too, to safeguard it from arbitrary confiscation by their superiors.

I hope the CCP loses and loses badly, to be honest. If they crush Hong Kong then Taiwan and Japan are next.

Also, OP is bait.


----------



## gilfoyle (Oct 19, 2019)

by that logic, India is doing nothing wrong in Kashmir


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Oct 19, 2019)

Lodu said:


> by that logic, India is doing nothing wrong in Kashmir



India is doing nothing wrong in Kashmir.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 19, 2019)

millais said:


> I smell the hand of L'Albion Perfide in all this unrest. The Hong Kong people should be rioting over the cost of living and the fat cat real estate developers who are pricing them out of affordable housing.


You mean the ones who are in bed with the PRC?

Why do you think they are rioting?



Gustav Schuchardt said:


> The Hong Kong protest is a real power move against the Chinese Communist Party. If they crush them they'll be hit by sanctions and capital flight and if they don't then they risk the same sort of protests in China.
> 
> Loads of CCP apparatchiks have their money in HK too, to safeguard it from arbitrary confiscation by their superiors.
> 
> ...



OP is also super gay



Lodu said:


> by that logic, India is doing nothing wrong in Kashmir



India is doing nothing wrong in Kashmir


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 19, 2019)

Love China
simple as


----------



## Give Her The D (Oct 19, 2019)

Clop said:


> Every time I see @Rand /pol/ make another half-assed bait I want to grind his ass until his prostate fucking disintegrates as he cums dust.
> 
> He's super cute, too.


----------



## gilfoyle (Oct 19, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> India is doing nothing wrong in Kashmir.


how are you so sure?


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Oct 19, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> but Hawaii and Puerto Rico would be totally in the right just like Hong Kong is
> so how does that example work


Fucking this.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Oct 19, 2019)

OP wishes he could bait his way onto Chairman Ping's dingaling.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 19, 2019)

A shitty ass clover said:


> Fucking this.


Did either have a complex legal and political system different from the United States?
Did they have substantially more wealth then the United States?

Sounds pretty god damned different


----------



## Bugs_Galore (Oct 19, 2019)

At this point we should replace the autism rating with this png. It still conveys the same message.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Oct 19, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> OP is also super gay



He's so gay he can tell what a popsicle tastes like just by sitting down on it.



Lodu said:


> how are you so sure?



By definition. There's nothing that India could do against Pakistan that I'd consider 'wrong'.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 19, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> but Hawaii and Puerto Rico would be totally in the right just like Hong Kong is
> so how does that example work


This but unironically. We should also give Alaska to the CIA and tell them all to fuck off.



Manwithn0n0men said:


> Did either have a complex legal and political system different from the United States?


Hawaii obviously did, you moron.


----------



## Revo (Oct 19, 2019)

If @*Rand /pol/* loves communism,I wish him to pay a visit on North Korea/Venezuela and tell us how life's under communism.


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Oct 19, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> Did either have a complex legal and political system different from the United States?
> Did they have substantially more wealth then the United States?
> 
> Sounds pretty god damned different


Oooh, gringo thinks he's entitled to land because is rich with also a diferent system. There's lots of Places that are under control of countries that are only there because "Muh geopolitics"

Here we have Easter Island, and those fuckers hate us because they live hunders of kilometers from Chile.  Argentina should have the Falklands, Spain should have Gibraltar and so on and so forth. Hell, we shouldn't even have those antartic bases.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 19, 2019)

A shitty ass clover said:


> he's entitled to land because is rich


this, but unironically.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 19, 2019)

weedsneaker13 said:


> If @*Rand /pol/* loves communism,I wish him to pay a visit on North Korea/Venezuela and tell us how life's under communism.


"Muh Venezuela"


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Oct 19, 2019)

Hawaii has been an inalienable part of US territory since ancient times. Hawaii was part of the US customs union and single market as evidenced by the lack of customs posts built by native Americans restricting imported goods from Hawaii. 

Also despite extensive research, Schuchardt Industries have failed to find any evidence for tariff schedules on imports to the USA from any part of the world prior to 1500AD. This proves that the entire world is part of the USA and has been since ancient times. Unfortunately, this self-evident truth was evidently less self-evident during the time of unequal treaties and the US has been reduced to a rump state covering only 6.6% of its rightful territory.


----------



## dreamworks face (Oct 19, 2019)

Mmm yeah suck that yummy China honey dick.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 19, 2019)

Libtard Baby said:


> "Muh Venezuela"


"Muh Juche"


----------



## Pargon (Oct 19, 2019)

The US would be incredibly smart to cut Puerto Rico off considering every single fucking year the federal government needs to dig out half the land from one sort of natural disaster or another. Hawaii is similarly living on borrowed time and exists purely for tourism. Only retards choose to live there because everything from food to fucking pencils is ludicrously expensive.

We won't leave either of those places high and dry, though, because it'd make us look cold-hearted and like we're abandoning them. And we don't do that because we're still the closest thing to a guiding light the world has


----------



## HeyYou (Oct 19, 2019)

Libtard Baby said:


> "Muh Venezuela"


The memes would die if commies got over their bipolar need to defend Venezuela despite it unironically not being true communism.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Oct 19, 2019)

Pargon said:


> The US would be incredibly smart to cut Puerto Rico off considering every single fucking year the federal government needs to dig out half the land from one sort of natural disaster or another. Hawaii is similarly living on borrowed time and exists purely for tourism. Only exceptional individuals choose to live there because everything from food to fucking pencils is ludicrously expensive.
> 
> We won't leave either of those places high and dry, though, because it'd make us look cold-hearted and like we're abandoning them. And we don't do that because we're still the closest thing to a guiding light the world has


They make pretty sweet naval bases too.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 19, 2019)

Recoil said:


> "Muh Juche"


What did he mean by this


HeyYou said:


> The memes would die if commies got over their bipolar need to defend Venezuela despite it unironically not being true communism.


Commies can defend socialism, you know


----------



## HeyYou (Oct 19, 2019)

Libtard Baby said:


> Commies can defend socialism, you know


I'll take the commie side for once, the government owning the means of production is not the workers owning the means of production.


----------



## gilfoyle (Oct 20, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> He's so gay he can tell what a popsicle tastes like just by sitting down on it.
> 
> 
> 
> By definition. There's nothing that India could do against Pakistan that I'd consider 'wrong'.


tha





Gustav Schuchardt said:


> He's so gay he can tell what a popsicle tastes like just by sitting down on it.
> 
> 
> 
> By definition. There's nothing that India could do against Pakistan that I'd consider 'wrong'.



That's my boyy! 
fuck Pakistan


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Oct 20, 2019)

Wow, @Rand /pol/ really hit a nerve here, didn't he?
Not only is he correct, but the people calling him a commie are pretty much admitting they have no argument against him so they are just going to screech at him instead.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Oct 20, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Not only is he correct, but the people calling him a commie are pretty much admitting they have no argument against him so they are just going to screech at him instead.



There's no bad tactics, only bad people. Unfortunately, the Chinese Communist Party leadership are bad people which makes their tactics frankly unacceptable. After the inevitable revolution which I will deem wholly spontaneous and nothing to do with the CIA, I hope they all end up KIA (Knife In Anus) like Gaddafi.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 20, 2019)

I salute you all guys, you are all very brave and open minded to support the protests and upheavals that (I'm sure only by accident or coincidence) are in alignment with the policies of the U.S. Department of State.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Oct 20, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> I salute you all guys, you are all very brave and open minded to support the protests and upheavals that (I'm sure only by accident or coincidence) are in alignment with the policies of the U.S. Department of State.



I hate the CCP more than I hate the State Department. In fact, the State Department was a vital good cop to the CIA's bad cop when dealing with El Salvador. E.g. denouncing Roberto D'Aubisson as a pathological killer and backing his opponent once the need for libertarian justice against Marxist terrorists had passed.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 20, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> I hate the CCP more than I hate the State Department. In fact, the State Department was a vital good cop to the CIA's bad cop when dealing with El Salvador. E.g. denouncing Roberto D'Aubisson as a pathological killer and backing his opponent once the need for libertarian justice against Marxist terrorists had passed.



Man I don't care about China, they are obviously not "good guys", but it's slow in the mind to not realize that regional powers trying to resolve minor issues along or inside their borders is not the same as the US going all out sperg and sticking their dick in some place *on another continent literally the other side of the world*. The US has no other interest in these places but to stir up chaos and destabilize situation, and they want to destabilize the situation precisely because it's not their territory. Why would anyone be persoally invested in the US destabilizing territories on another continents? It's like if Russia started funding Texan independence, or if China started to support violent anti-american riots in Puerto Rico.

Basically what the US keeps doing is the geopolitical equivalent of paying a hobo 20$ so he defecates on your neighbours frontyard.

Here's a diagram:


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 20, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> There's no bad tactics, only bad people.


Lmao


ConfederateIrishman said:


> Wow, @Rand /pol/ really hit a nerve here, didn't he?
> Not only is he correct, but the people calling him a commie are pretty much admitting they have no argument against him so they are just going to screech at him instead.


Everyone cares about Hong Kong now because their favorite streamers dabbed for it.


----------



## millais (Oct 21, 2019)

Libtard Baby said:


> Lmao
> 
> Everyone cares about Hong Kong now because their favorite streamers dabbed for it.


Yes, all of a sudden there is a huge uptick in interest due to the video game angle and Western media spotlighting.

These Cantonese people have been protesting en masse in Hong Kong since 2014, when the first "Occupy Central" demos were happening and drawing hundreds of thousands to their yellow umbrella banner. Where were all these Western sympathizers then? The Hong Kong police back then were still arresting protest leaders, shooting tear gas and rubber bullets into crowds, beating people with batons.

There is something not so altruistic afoot here, likely US State Department trying to destabilize China's territorial sovereignty.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 21, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> India is doing nothing wrong in Kashmir.


I have no doubt many here genuinely share this view. I suppose the need to attack the good Muslim people of Kashmir overrides the need to countersignal groups like Modi's BJP that enforce public morality by force.

Of course, in the case of the smelly shit eating BJP diehards that involves gang raping women. But I guess that's fine, as long as they're Hindu idolaters.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Oct 21, 2019)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> They make pretty sweet naval bases too.



What's the matter? The good guys can't get their beaks wet too?

BTW if the US opened naval bases in Taiwan and the future Republic of Hong Kong US Navy personnel there would be greeted with open arms by the populace. And with open legs by a sizeable minority of the women, most of whom want to marry an American and move to the USA.

You can see the same effect in Europe where half the population of France and Germany might be anti-American SJW types but that is not true in places where Communism and Russian garrisons are still something people remember.  The US is more welcome in Visegrád countries than the EU which is currently pressuring them to take 'their share' of the unlimited number of 'refugees' Merkel militarily let into Germany.

In fact, it's worth pointing out that Taiwan actually pays for its US weapons, unlike some other countries I could mention who get them paid for by the US taxpayer in the form of military aid.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Oct 21, 2019)

Half of America doesn't even know Puerto Rico is a part of the country, and when they find out they'd rather get rid of it anyways.


Also LOL at comparing a country that literally only exists due to violent rebellion.


----------

